# Hammerite paint thinning ?



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people 

does anyone here know if Hammerite paint can be thinned down ?
i have Hammerite smooth silver in a 250ml pot tin just wondering if
it can be thinned with normal standard paint thinners 

Thanks 
Charlie a


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes they sell their own thinners


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, no it can't unfortunately, its not a cellulose paint. just use their own to keep the paint right. Thinners.


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

thanks people i used yesturday in the gun and didnt use any thinner i guess i need to buy the hammerite thinner

i had a nightmare where the paint was getting stuck in the spray gun


----------

